# ¿Como y cuando empezaste a usar Linux?

## FTC

Hola,

Me gustaria saber como han concido Linux y desde cuando lo estan utilizando (año, distro, etc).

Yo, por mi parte, lo conoci a travez de un amigo que vino un dia y me pregunto si estaba interesado es probar Linux, un clon de UNIX. Esto fue alla por el año 94 y termine anotandome en una compra grupal de CDs de Linux.

La distro fue Transameritech Linux de (si la memoria no me falla) mayo/junio del 94.

Desde ese momento he pasado por todas las principales distros hasta llegar a Gentoo  :Smile: 

Espero sus historias!!

Bye!!!

----------

## dlworld

Yo instalé una RedHat 5.2 que venía de regalo en una PC Actual (creo que por el año 97 o 98 ). Me cargué todo, no pude recuperar la partición de Windows, e intentando arreglarlo, leyendo manuales, investigando etc etc... me empezó a gustar esto de Linux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Capsize

Pues yo empeze con una slackware creo recordar la 2.0 en el año 94 o 95 mas o menos, venia con una revista y me quede flipado, 'informatica facil ' decia, na, que lo vi diferente y con posibilidades pero aun no lo use definitivamente y en serio hasta el 2000, ahora no puedo vivir sin mi linux, Gentoo por supuesto, pase por redhat 5.2, suse 7.0, tb he probado debian, turbolinux,libranet,caldera, y todas las que puedo. La experiencia de un amgo mio fue como la tuya, YO le di a probar linux y le gusto, el se inicio antes que yo y le fue sacando partido, yo luego me puse en serio. Saludos

----------

## fedekapo

Yo probe linux en el año 2000 con Mandrake 8.0 creo... Despues segui con otras versiones de mandrake, redhat, slack y gentoo... y con esta me quedo...

Lo conoci cuando entro un chileno a mi escuela y me dijo q probara linux q no me iba a arrepentir... A la semana ya estaba re enganchado...

Salu2

----------

## nohuman

Hola!

Pues yo hace 2 años, con un Mandrake, luego al ir enterandome un poco y querer tener las maquinas mas finas me pase a Gentoo.

¿El porque?

Pues por que estaba harto de Instalar Servidores Windows, que el beneficio se lo quedaran los Intermediarios y Microsoft y Yo todos los problemas. Harto de pagar por productos mal acabados, cuelgues y cuando perdi a mi mejor cliente por culpa del MSSQL server.

Hoy en Pentiums 200 de ganga monto Gentoo, Firebird, Firewals, Nat's para Internet, proxy's y de todo y la pasta/problemas son para mi.

Eso si, compro camisetas y tazas de cafe de todos los soft's que uso.

Saludos

----------

## FTC

Hola,

 *nohuman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hoy en Pentiums 200 de ganga monto Gentoo, Firebird, Firewals, Nat's para Internet, proxy's y de todo y la pasta/problemas son para mi.
> 
> 

 

Ni me lo digas, aca tengo 3 P200MMX (en realidad, a uno le cambie el micro por un K6-2 500 la semana pasada). Todos como servidor o servidor de prueba. Incluso tengo un 5x86 por ahi que pienso usarlo como firewall/gateway el dia que haga mi propia micro distro  :Smile: 

 *nohuman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eso si, compro camisetas y tazas de cafe de todos los soft's que uso.
> 
> 

 

Lastima que todavia hoy, ese tipo de cosas no llegan (los "amigos" del Correo Argentino "las pierden" por el camino). Encima, despues de la devaluacion quedaron un poco inalcanzables  :Sad: 

Agrego otra pregunta: ¿Alguien de aca uso/probo Infomagic Workgroup Server? 

Era (es un producto recontra viejo) una distro basada en RedHat que hacia muy facil configurar un servidor (samba, proxy, etc) para una pequeña empresa. Que yo sepa, fue el primer producto de este tipo, y muy bueno!

Por supuesto que era comercial, pero costaba muuuy barato (creo que menos de U$S50 en USA).

Saludos,

----------

## koyo

Pues conoci linux mas omenos en el 97, leyendo un e-zine sobre hacking y seguridad informatica, pero no le preste mucha atencion hasta el 99 cuando en un Compaq Presario 7200 (el primer PC que tuve) intenet montar sin exito Suse 6.1, luego intente montar Corel Linux, luego Debian 2.0 sin exito ninguna ahi me canse de de todas esas hasta Debian me mamo la instalcion.

Despues en el 2000 monte Slackware 7, luego por monte Conectiva que boto todos mis datos al infierno, luego de nuevo Slackware y despue Gentoo 1.2 cuando un gran amigo mio me la presento y me dijo "Adios a las HP dependencias"

----------

## scott2k3

Bueno, pues yo empecé con una Red-Hat 6.0 q me pasó un colega con la cual logré cargarme todas las particiones FAT en un KM a la redonda de mi ordenador, luego me pasé a Esware 1.1, de allí a SuSE, Mandrake, un poquitín de Debian, y ya finalmente cuando puse la ADSL en casa el año pasado por estas fechas me metí con Gentoo, y aquí estoy la mar de contento, para mí personalmente que no me gusta cacharrear ni nada me parece la mejor distro.  :Laughing: 

----------

## cricket

Empece con  Slackware a base de disketes en 1995 y he pasado por redhat, debian y desde hace 3 meses estoy con gentoo.

Para mi sin duda las mejores distros son debian y gentoo dará que hablar mucho más de lo que se habla actualmente.

En cuestion de meses apareceran mas distros con esta misma filosofia. Y quien sabe si RH o Debian terminen proporcionando a modo optativo un LFS (linux from scratch).

Apuestas?

Un saludo.

----------

## battle

Hola,

Pues yo descubri linux hace unos 2 años en casa de un amigo, pero hace solo 6 meses que lo tengo en casa.

He probado mandrake primero, redhat, y un dia un amigo en clase me dijo mira instalemos este distro "gentoo", estubimos como 3 horas para instalarlo, y al arrancar vimos un maravilloso kernel panic   :Laughing: , entonces me lo llebe a casa y desde que lo tengo apenas uso otro sistema operativo. Gentoo me encanta   :Razz: 

----------

## serz

Hola, yo empece con un Mandrake 8 que practicamente no lo use nada y despues me pase a Slackware 8 (una de las mejores distros que haya probado).

Soy nuevo en Gentoo asi que mucho no puedo decir.. el tiempo dira.

Saludos.

----------

## rvalles

Yo poseia únicamente un Amiga 500 hasta hace cosa de 3 años y medio. Probé Linux instalandolo en el pc de un amigo por alla el 96-97, una slackware y un caldera openlinux que venian con una PC Actual de la época.

El primer sistema operativo que instalé cuando compré el PC fue una mandrake 7.0-2. Horas más tarde instalé Windows y compartieron HD hasta cosa de 2-3 meses después, cuando abandone Windows del todo, al estar bastante por debajo de los estándares de calidad a los que estaba acostumbrado (AmigaOS). Desde entonces, mi trayectoria fue redhat un par de meses, y luego Debian Inestable hasta hace cosa de un año, cuando instalé Gentoo.

----------

## aitor11

Fue a finales del 99 cuando me interese por Linux, y compre mi primera distro, una RedHat, 6.1 para ser exactos, la use como año y medio, despues pase a utilizar madrake 7.2, la cual nunca pude poner a funcionar (hoy en dia si que se como solucionarlo  :Very Happy:  ) y termine en redhat otra vez hasta que llegaron a mis manos los dos discos de mandrake 8, y posteriormente use la 9, pero poco porque instale Gentoo. Desde la primera vez, hace algun tiempo ya, lo he colocado en tres maquinas, y en más no porque no he conseguido a quien....

Aitor

..........................................................................

IBM Thinkpad T21 PIII 850, 542Mb RAM

IBM Personal Computer 300GL PII 350, 64Mb RAM

http://aitor11.homelinux.org

Valencia - Venezuela

----------

## gwydion

(discúlpame me español, por favor... todavía estoy aprendiendo  :Smile:  )

Empecé con redhat 5.2, creo que era 98 o 99.  Eso pasó por casi tres meses, y no usé nada excepto windows por un año despues.  Entonces probé Slackware, otras versiones de Redhat y Mandrake, Suse, Debian - basicamente, todo que podía encontrar.  Estaba un usuario de slackware por más o menos un año y media, la primera vez que no tenía Windows en la computadora pa'la seguridad (seguridad psicológica  :Wink:  ).  Volví a windows para mis juegos, pero no podía soportar sólo usar windows - ahora tengo Gentoo para la mayoría, y windows para algunos juegos.

-gwyd

----------

## rommelin

Hola

Yo empece por el año 96. Me entro curiosidad estando en la facultad y lo que hice fue comprarme un libro de Linux y unos cd's llamados Linux Toolkit.

Estos cd's traian una distro Slackware y recuerdo que me costo bastante instalarla en mi viejo 386DX33 con 4mb RAM.

Despues de eso empece a probar distros como redhat o SuSE (alguna vez probe durante un tiempo Debian) hasta que me pase a Gentoo.

Y aqui sigo, enamorado de mi Gentoo y como unico OS que uso el Linux.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## txitxo

Pues yo empecé con el mklinux en un PowerPC 8100 cargandome el Mac OS 7. 5, me tire toda una tarde y parte de la noche para descargarme las fuentes y compliarlo para tener el bash funcionando, fue toda una experiencia, luego despues de un periodo de tiempo saltando entre DOS/windows y Mac OS probe la RedHat 5.2 que me dejó un amigo  y desde entonces he probado todo tipo de distro y plataformas. como debian en iMac  y Familiar en iPaq PocketPC, cuanto mas uso linux mas me gusta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fibbs

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro de lingua española, porque soy aleman, vivo en alemania pero he estado en Latinoamerica por dos años y me interesaria saber si aqui se encuentran algunos usuarios de Gentoo en Peru.

Yo empeze a usar Linux con una SuSE 5.0 que venia con un libro "Linux para dummies" el año 97 o 98 si no me equivoco. Desde ahi siempre he usado SuSE, porque es en Alemania la distro mas conocida y mas usada. Con el tiempo me aburri del Yast y todas esas cosas que dan mas problemas que ayuda, y probe otras distros como RedHat, Mandrake, Conectiva etc. Me di cuenta que todos son lo mismo, ademas poco a poco comenze a darme cuenta que debe haber algo mejor que el rpm para administrar el software instalado en mi sistema. Entonces estuve por probar Debian, pero lei en una revista del "nuevo proyecto Gentoo Linux" y despues de un tiempo me sente un dia con las persianas cerradas y lei todo lo que pude encontrar sobre gentoo. Me gusto la filosofia, me intereso el portage, y asi me instale mi primer sistema desde stage 1 en mi Athlon XP 2000+ el año pasado, en Octubre mas o menos. Ahora tengo gentoo en la misma Athlon XP, en una Pentium 3 Celeron 1000, mi servidor AMD K6-2 400 y mi Notebook P4 1,8 Ghz. En todas la maquinas funciona de maravilla.

Para que lo uso? Pues hago un poco de diseño Web (PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS), intento de aprender todo sobre Linux, y aparte de eso navegar en el internet, escuchar musica, ver peliculas, escribir emails y todo eso...

Linux rulez!!!

----------

## sMeAgOl

Pues yo empecé usando una mandrake, creo que era la 8.0. Me hablaron de ella y como ya no sabía que más hacer en Windows y me aburría mucho, pues me la bajé con el modem de 56k   :Cool:  luego me dejaron la version de 7 u 8 CDs, no recuerdo, y fui familiarizándome con muchos programas y con la administración de paquetes, que fue precisamente lo que me hizo dejarla   :Confused:  porque las dependencias me daban muchos dolores de cabeza.

Después probé Red Hat, la 7.1 o así, y no noté mucha diferencia, así que empecé a darle vueltas a la debian, hasta que, después de medio año y muchos dolores de cabeza  :Exclamation:  conseguí rular el entorno gráfico.

Al fin hace algo más de un año empecé a usar gentoo, y me parece que no pienso usar otra al menos en unos añitos   :Wink: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Comence hace algunos años (1995 ó 1996) con RH 6 que venia en una revista que me llamo la atencion por el entorno X que mostraba en la portada asi que lo probe en mi 486 32MB Ram DD 500MB  (Por un error me vole todo el DD  y sin respaldo alguno je je je je  :Very Happy:  ). Luego vino el MDK 7.2 que me trajo un compañero de trabajo en un viaje que hizo a USA. Probe Caldera y segui con MDK 8 y 9 (Jugando de vez en cuando con Debian Potato). Pase a Woody y me enfermo el echo de no saber por que y para que instalaba tantos paquetes y los  cuales utilizaba muy poco ó quizas nunca. Hace algunos meses en el Foro de Linux Venezuela, alguien hizo mension de Gentoo diciendo que era muy bueno aunque le habia hecho recordar sus tiempos con Debian puro y duro je je je   :Very Happy:   y comence a leer aunque no me atrajo la idea en principio asi que fui más cruel y me tire un LFS muy duro de matar   :Cool:  , aunque lo pude instalar luego sguia leyendo y leyendo para montar las aplicaiones que queria y esto me dejaba con los ojos desorbitados y los dedos adoloridos (En fin una verdadera tortura je je je je   :Shocked:  ). Me desesperó tanto que volvi a montar debian y de repente me dije ¿Como se llamaba la distribucion esta que se parece a debian? (Pase 3 dias buscando el mensaje del foro je je je je je  :Laughing:  ) Baje gentoo, me tire la mitad del disco para instalarlo, llegue al promp del bash y me dije y ahora como monto el X   :Confused:   me conecte en otra maquina y comence a leer hasta que descubri que existia emerge je je je je  :Very Happy:   que alivio. Monte WMaker y aun estoy en la decoracion de mi maquina je je je  :Laughing:   (Aun dependo de WIndows   :Crying or Very sad:    por el sistema contable que no he podido hacer funcionar con dosemu, pero ya estamos trabajando en eso  aunque me  :Razz:   gustaria hacer uno a la medida y un no se como  :Confused:   )

Salu2

Eleazar Anzola

Venezuela   :Cool: 

----------

## nbensa

Ohhhhh veamos. Año 1999, por aquella época estaba usando DJGPP y empezaba a disfrutar de los beneficios del Open Source. Creo que fue por alguna revista -seguramente la española PC Manía- que se me presentó Linux.

La primer distro que probé fue Debian. Bajé los 6 ó 7 diskettes, pero no pude terminar la instalación -mi mente pensaba en Windows todavía.-

Al año siguiente, finalizando 2000, un programa de televisión local -Dominio Digital- regalaba CDs de Linux RedHat 6.1. Lo instalé y fue mi primer contacto con Linux, aunque tenía problemas todo el tiempo porque venía con KDE 1.x y ya estaba disponible 2.0 pero no podía instalarlo (rpm nightmares.) Volví a Windows.

Bajé RedHat 7.1, lo instalé en una PC que tenía de sobra y decidí dejarlo bajo cualquier costo. Venía con gcc 2.96.x que era incompatible con todo lo que le tiraba así que no tuve mejor idea que bajar y compilar 2.95.3 (recuerden que usaba DJGPP así que compilar un compilador era algo natural para mí.) Instalé 2.95.3 pero después de eso, todo lo que era C++ había dejado de funcionar.

Tuve que comenzar a bajar los fuentes de todos los programas que quería, compilarlos e instalarlos manualmente y fui piloteando la situación más o menos bien hasta mediados de 2002.

El 12 de julio de 2002 instalé Gentoo en mi PC principal y nunca más volví a Windows. Menos de un mes más tarde, todas mis PC corrian Gentoo Linux excepto mi firewall que seguía corriendo Windows 95.

En febrero/marzo de este año, conseguí los drivers para el modem de esa última PC y le instalé Gentoo Linux.

Creo que es todo. Si falta algo después lo agrego.

Saludos,

Norberto

----------

## tunderstorm

buneo chavos 

yo enpeso hace una semana, yo vi un linux en los web laverdad yo nunca trate de usarlo la mayoria del tiempo estava en windows por mis jegos del diablo 2 y starcraft..  aprendi muchas cosas del windows el como crakearles el software usando sus bugs y otrras cosas como muchos de windows xp ke la verdad no sirve para nada solo se traga la memoria y crasea cada 5 -10 minuutos de uso.. yo empese a interesarme por una revista ke lei de hackers y sofware libre dos dias despues vi una pelicula llamada "hakers" y de ahi me empeso a interesar aun mas .. trate de ver como conseguia una copia del linux pero todas partes me pidian un pago asi ke hiso un pekeno trukito use u link para entrarlo en un download acelerator y tan solo bajarlos de sus mirrors sites sin costo alguno  :Smile: 

baje el red hat 9 facil de installar y usar en basico pero algo lento para mi pc ke tengo

p4 procesor 

196 ram

56ks micro modem

100 mbps nic card

cable modem

ati rage pro pci card 8 megs ram (LOW)

als 4000 caound pci card

ac97 sound chip

20 gigs hd

syncmaster monitor display 800x640 max resolution

7.1 sorround sytem

y otras cosas ke ya ni me acuerdo ke tengo

estava tratando de installar gentoo pero mi display no soporto los rgp distros y estoy tatranso de buscar un gentoo ke soporte mi resolucion o si alguien tiene una targeta de video ke me venda no muy cara o barata con gusto me pongo de acuerdo para compra venta..

por supuesto tengo la ansiedad dee ampreder linux y algunos de sus trucos para mejorarme un pokito ya ke el windows me aburre pero ke puedo haccer hasta aprendedr el linunx....

si alguien me kiere ayudar a prendedr mi email es indiojp99@yahoo.com

con gusto leere todos sus email con tal de aprendeer el linux hasta ke mi cerebro explote...

----------

## toomany

Pues yo comencé en el año 94, con una Slackware a base de disquettes... Bufff!!! Suerte que al poco tiempo cayó en mis manos una versión en CD. En aquella época tenía Internet, pero a pesar de tener la suerte de tener el módem más rápido al Oeste del Pekos (un 14.400 que era de lo último), intentar bajar todo eso y con llamada provincial que era la conexión telefónica para conectar a Inet, era un suicidio. Al medio año, o poco más, después, pasé a Red Hat (creo que era la versión "Mother's Day" o algo así).  Fué durante esos inicios (que éramos cuatro gatos en España), cuando participé con Kuko en la creación de la lista l-linux, también conocida como SLUG (Spanish Linux Users Group). Por aquella época mi nick era "sneaker".

Llegó el año 96 y un amigo mío me presentó Debian; flipé bastante. He estado con Debian hasta el año 2002, concretamente hasta Febrero, momento en que acabé harto de Debian, de problemas de dependencias, de tener que trabajar con servidores en producción con Sid (por tener software super-desfasado), y de algunas cosas más que creo que me ahorraré por no herir más las susceptibilidades de los colegas aquí presentes. 

Desde entonces hasta ahora, tanto en el trabajo como en casa, uso FreeBSD. Pero además, desde hace unos pocos meses, estoy tanteando Gentoo, esta magnífica distro de GNU/Linux y, ciertamente, estoy comenzando a adoptarla tanto en el curro, como en casa  :Wink: 

----------

## neuronal

En fin, he tardado en escribir esto porque dudo que a nadie pueda interesarle, pero bueno... hoy me he dicho: ¿y por qué no? así que aquí estoy; prometo no enrollarme

Yo conocí Linux gracias a mi padre que en el verano de 1997 se compró un libro: "Utilizando LINUX 2ª Ed" editado por Prentice Hall (bajo mi inútil punto de vista: junto con "Running Linux", ed. O'Reilly, los mejores para empezar). El libro data del '96 y traía un CD con Slackware 3.0. Mi viejo hizo logros (muchas horas de lectura y de _Dejarse los Cuernos_ en configuraciones) con esa slack y montó una pedazo red que... ni sé cómo nos quejamos (o nos hacemos la picha un lío) ahora con lo "fácil" que están las cosas comparadas con aquel entonces. En fin, que yo creo que en el mes de noviembre de ese mismo año me picó la curiosidad y le cogí su libro y el CD con slackware.

Esa fue mi primera distribución. Instalarla fue fácil. Utilizarla fue muy muy difícil. No recuerdo cuánto tiempo estuve con ese sistema. Solo recuerdo que dejé Linux por un tiempo (que no lo recuerdo tampoco) y volví a él por medio de una Red Hat 5.0. Red Hat me gustó y estuve hasta la versión 6.'algo' (la anterior a la 7. La 7 me resultó muy mala :\). Luego me dio la paranoia de probar mil distribuciones: Debian, SuSE, Mandrake, y todas las que se podían bajar de linuxiso.org (las bajaba todas con mi modem 56k ¿a qué molo?)

... sinceramete: ninguna me convencía. Estaba claro que lo que yo quería era lo que había visto por vez primera. Me entraron muchas ganas de ponerme de nuevo slackware así que me la instalé (en el año '99/2000 creo. Iban por la versión 7.0). Y he estado con slackware hasta octubre del año pasado. Es un sistema fantástico y le tengo mucho cariño. Ya para esas fechas, que fue cuando mi mamá me puso ADSL, decidí probar Gentoo. Y... no hace falta decir que me gustó la experiencia (porque de lo contrario, no estaría ahora aquí escribiendo esto)  :Smile: 

Ala, esa es mi historia resumida en un par de ideas sueltas. Me tenéis que dar las gracias de que no me quiero enrollar que sino....

Un saludo y una última cosa: «Lo difícil no es llegar, sino mantenerse» (cambiar 'difícil' por 'importante' y arreglado).

Un saludo

----------

## Un1X

yo empece cuando salio RedHat5.2, no se ke año era pero hace bastante ya xd despues me pase a RedHat6.0 luego me pase a debian de debian pase a OpenBSD y despues a FreeBSD bastante tiempo, alguna epoca he probado solaris , santa cruz y alguna otra y bueno ahora mismo estoy con gentoo XDDD.

----------

## Stolz

Pues yo oi hablar de linux por primera vez en el año 96, tras mucho quejarme de los problemas que me daba Windows un amigo me comentó que el usaba Linux. Al enterarme de que era gratis empecé a informarme sobre el OpenSource.

 Al cabo de un año, en el 97, me compré un libro "Linux edición especial" de Prentice Hall, que incluía si no recuerdo mal Caldera o RedHat. Conseguí instalarmelo en mi Pentum II 350Mhz, pero el aspecto del entorno grafico me pareció tan feo que decidí volver a Windows.

Al año siguiente, el 98, un amigo me hablo de una distribución con instalacion gráfica que reconocia bastante bien el hardaware. Esa distribucion era Corel Linux, la cual no dude en probar. Sin mucho esfuero la instale y ella sola me configuró la impresora, la tarjeta de sonido y la grafica. Lo que nuca consegui configurar fue el modem PCI, por lo que al cabo de un mes volvi a quitar Linux de mi maquina.

En el año 99 decidi crearme un servidor web para mi maquina, por lo que me instalé una debian bastante pelada que estube usando por ssh durante 1 año. Solo lo usaba para las cosas basicas de un servidor web, pero al ver lo sencilla de usar que era, decidí ponermela tambien en mi ordenador normal. Asi estube con debian 2 años, conviviendo con mi Windows, sin llegar a dejar de depender de él para cosas como jugar, grabar CD's o usar el scaner.

En el 2002 ya tenia una debian en version estable totalmente funcional y por fin dejé de depender de Windows. Solo usaba Win para jugar. Como los programas de la versión estable de Debian estaban anticuadísimos decidí pasarme a la inestable, pero tube muchos problemas por lo que decidí cambiar de distribucion. Me informe sobre otras distribuciones y la que mas me gusto fue Mandrake. Instale la version que por aquel entonces creo que era la 8, pero recargargaba tanto el sistema, llenaba tanto el disco duro y funcionaba tan lenta que no me duró ni un mes (Le cogí mania a mandrake y sus asistentes)

Las pocas personas que conocia que usasen Linux me hablaron de Gentoo como algo imposible, altamente desaconsejable, solo apto para mega-frikies. Por llevarles la contraria me decidí a probarla a principios del 2003 y la verdad es que la instalación me pareció sencillisima (si, soy asi de raro) y me enamoré del portage y de lo rapido que van los programas en comparacion con Debian, y desde entonces solo uso Gentoo. Normalmente no tengo windows instalado, tan solo tengo una imagen hecha con el NortonGhost, para instalar rapidamente winXP en caso de que un juego no funcione con Wine o WineX.

Bueno, esa es la historia de mi idilio con Linux, siento el rollo.

Saludos.

----------

## iKlez

comence casi a finales del 99, cuando acabe harto de tanto hasefroch, con ganas de conocer algo nuevo.

Empece con debian potato y la ayuda de un buen amigo, mas adelante instale una de las primeras versiones de gentoo utilizando arranque dual con debian woody, me fue gustando esta primera y con ella acabe hasta el dia de hoy.

----------

## fdisk

Pues si no recuerdo mal yo empece por el año 92-93 en la universidad, con el slackware con un 486 echo polvo. Luego me pase a la SuSE 5. 

He estado con SuSE hasta la version 8 y ahora me he pasado a gentoo.

La tengo instalada en la empresa y en mi casa y la verdad es que funciona muuuu bien.

Ahora estoy buscando a gente de Valencia, concretamente de Ontinyent o de Bocairent para poder formar una comunidad de usuarios de linux, a ser posible mantenida en un servidor con gentoo, pero eso son otros temas....

Buenooo, un saludo a todos

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo debo ser el correcaminos de Linux.

Empecé hace 7 meses con una Mandrake 9.1, me gustaba urpmi y su facilidad. Use Mandrake 5 meses pero encontraba "fallos" y restricciones, la verdad me gustaba hacer todo por consola, llegue a no usar para nada el centro de control de mandrake y esas pijadas.

Luego dije vamos a probar redhat 9. Una puta mierda, no tenia sistema dinamico de paquetes estilo urpmi, apt-get o emerge, y por si fuera poco te da un escritorio ya hecho complemente desagradable. Luego probe debian, y la verdad tampoco me gustó, no se porque, la instalacion ya me desagradaba, tuve debian puesto 3 dias, y luego salté a Gentoo y aqui me quedo sin dudarlo. Da mucha versatilidad puesto que construyes las cosas que quieres y como quieres desde el principio. Y llevo 2 meses con Gentoo y encantadisimo. Ademas es un cohete, y me asombra desde el principio la potencia del Portage.

Asi que he pasado por Mandrake 5 meses, por Redhat 5 dias, Debian 3 dias y ya me quedo con Gentoo.

Ahora tengo un sistema Gentoo Linux sobre un Amd Athlon K7 3000 1024 Ram Ati Radeon 7000 SB live! Y uso Xfce o fluxbox de entorno grafico. Y la verdad estoy contentisimo con él. Os lo recomiendo.

Salu2

Jeje. Salu2

----------

## cnyx

Mi historia es parecida a la de flaab_0n empece a tener contacto con un ordenador hara 4 años, y empece con linux hace 10 meses. Me puse mandrake 9.1 sin problemas y la tuve unos 3 meses. No se porque en vez de utilizar rpm's yo lo compilaba todo y era un coñazo tener que ir instalando a mano las dependencias. Luego me pase a Debian que me gustó bastante mas que Mandrake. Me pase algun tiempo con Debian, y un buen dia mi hermano me dijo: "tio tienes que bajarte gentoo, algunos dicen que es la mejor distro que existe" asi que me baje la 1.2 y la tuve un mes y pico al lado del monitor comiendo polvo hasta que por fin un dia la instale (he de decir que no a la primera).

Total que tenia Debian y gentoo y poco a poco estaba migrando a gentoo. Pero un dia, en la euskal party, me dijo un amigo de mi hermano: "tiooooo, gastas gentooooo, que mierda, yo me la puse pero la desinstale al comprobar que se borraban los archivos de configuracion al actualizar" (cosa que ahora se que no es verdad) asi que me metio miedo en el cuerpo y la deje de lado. Al acabar el verano me instale gentoo 1.4 definitivamente, y ya me quedo PARA SIEMPRE con esta.

Ahora tengo gentoo en el portatil y en este. Y aunque el portatil es una herencia del año de la pera y le cuesta un poco compilar, me vale la pena.

nota para fdisk: Por si te interesa aqui en Valencia, esta la LinUv (asociacion de usuarios de linux de la universidad de valencia). no se si es requisito estar matriculado en la universidad de valencia para formar parte de ella, pero aqui te dejo la page por si te interesa: www.linuv.uv.es y ahora en marzo hay una linux party en el campus de burjassot donde puede inscribirse cualquiera (yo ya lo he hecho ajuiiiii).

saludos

----------

## alexlm78

Yo empece un un SuSE 5.2 que venia de regalo en una revista mexicana (PC Magazine en espanol) me costo un mundo instalarlo y cuando lo lobre me quede en blanco pues nolo sabia usar, me consegui unos manuales pero no me fue muy bien, esom por alla por el año 1996 mas o menos luego ya en la universidad me entere del LUG local y empece a asistir a conferencias y alli me regalaron una Mandrake 8.0 y desde entonce con linux.

Ah a Gentoo lo conoci porque se convirtio en la distrto oficial de grupo de ingenieria de software del LUG y desde entonces Linuxero de corazon Gentoo-ista por conviccion.

----------

## ZeNTuRe

Puf, pues creo que lo primero que metí fue Suse 5.3 o RH 5.2 (no recuerdo bien, aunque sé que tuve las 2), en un P200MMX con 32Mb de RAM que aún conservo (aunque con 64Mb) y que ahora corre OpenBSD 3.4. Después de esas distros he tenido MDK 6.0, Debian, y Debian + Gentoo.

----------

## lorca

yo hace un año y medio... tenia un server casero para compartir inet y probar algunos servicios, era un win2k adv server... andaba que se arrastraba... despues puse un SP1 y voló a la m*erda, y dije, ya fue!!! prubo el rh linux 7.2 (creo)

y de ahi en mas me fue gustando hasta que puse en mi pc un rh, a los 3 meses puse un slackawe la 8, despues debian y ahora gentoo...

y ya no me saca nadie mas de linux,....

----------

## zcorpio

Durante el 96, llego a mis manos una compilación de distribuciones, SuSE, Caldera, RedHat, Slack y algunas más, después migre a Debian y actualmente estoy en pleno aprendizaje de Gentoo, la cual me parece la distribución del futúro, la verdad desde que la conoci no pude dejarla, nos vemos.-

----------

## DarkMind

empeze con linux en el año 98, me llego un cd de Eurielec Linux 98, junto a una revista español (soy de Chile) y ahi habia unos screens y me atrajo asi que la instale, pero como no sabia nada, quede en un promp y no supe que hacer...   :Confused: 

volvi a windows 95... luego despues de unos mese me informe mas y lo instale de nuevo, ahi pude tirar las X y me funciona kde 1 (creo) , despues de eso pase por varias distros mas, redhat 5.1, 5.2, 6.x ..etc

depues pase a mandrake, luego corellinux, conectiva, debian, y luego suse, con el que estuve mas tiempo..

todo ese tiempo habia estado con dual boot con windows, ahora desde hace 2 años estoy sólo con linux

la ultima distro que tuve antes de esta fue Suse linux 9.0 .. hasya que conoci a gentoo y ahi me quede, me encanta esta distro, muy rapida y configurable  :Very Happy: 

salu2

----------

## wel

Yo tuve la fortuna de conseguir una distribución basada en red hat, allá por el 97. Se llamaba eurielec linux. No tenía apenas soporte para mis dispositivos, es más, se llevaba fatal con mi tarjeta de sonido. La instalé en un hd de 540 Mb, en un 486 a 100 Mhz, junto con windows 95, y desde entonces (con muy poco frecuentes excepciones) siempre ha tenido su huequecito. Red hat, mandrake, suse, conectiva, turbolinux, hispalinux, esware, slackware, debian, gentoo... tuve algunos flirteos con *bsd, incluso con hurd, pero me quedé con linux.

Parece mentira que por aquel entonces me sorprendiese el kde v1... ¡no creí que hubiese pasado tanto tiempo!.

----------

## Gelo375

BUeno veo que todos aqui llevais tiempo con linux.... yo empeze con SuSE en el 2001 y ahora desde hace 2 meses aqui estoy con gentoo...y sus problemas... que en el fondo son divertidos... porque sino no haria nada..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frikjan

Yo empecé con una RedHat 5.0 que me grabó un profesor que tuve allá en Andorra, y desde entonces pasé por redhat 6, esware 1.1, mandrake 7.2, debian potato (duro 3 días xD) slackware 8 creo recordar y finalmente Gentoo desde hace casi dos años creo recordar

----------

## pablo_supertux

Yo odiaba el Linux, no quería saber absolutamente nada sobre Linux, porque no entendía cuál era la filosofía.

Cuando empecé a estudiar y tuve que empezar a trabajar realmente con mi PC, especialmente con textos matemáticos y programación, me di cuenta que windows no me daba la facildad de trabajo que mis amigos del estudio que usaban Linux tenía, así  que hace más de un año instelaé SuSE 7.3 y después 8.2. Hace un mes mas o menos m edio ganas de porbar una mejor deistri e instalé Gentoo. Y Gentoo me gustó, a pesar de que solamente hice una instalación de prueba que ahora la uso, y desde entonces soy Gentoo fan

----------

## Icarvs

Yo empecé con linux allá por el año 2001. Hasta entonces había oido hablar de él pero no lo había probado. Aquel año abrí cuenta en los laboratorios Linux de mi Universidad y empecé a echarle un ojo. Poco más tarde intenté instalar Debian Potato en mi casa, pero no hubo manera. Siempre me tiraba para atrás dselect o las X. Al final me hice con una mandrake que se instaló a la primera y que duró 5 minutos, lo justo para meter una Red Hat 7.2.

Le sucedieron una Red Hat 7.3 que me duró mucho tiempo y posteriormente una Red Hat 9 desde la que escribo estas líneas ahora mismo. En el camino volví a instalar Debian Woody en otra máquina, y aunque algunas cosas siguieron sin gustarme demasiado, esta vez funcionó razonablemente bien.

Hará unos meses ya que cansado de los rpm, de no tener un gestor de paquetes tipo apt-get pero que funcione de verdad (Red Hat lo tiene, pero apenas hay repositorios actualizados), y deseoso de probar cosas nuevas, instalé gentoo en mi portatil. Poco tiempo después gentoo se adueñó también del ordenador viejo en el que había instalado Debian Woody, y del portátil, sustituyendo a la Red Hat 9 que había instalado allí también. En breve, gentoo se adueñará también de esta máquina, y con ella serán 3.

Un saludo

----------

## sembey

Yo empece en el 96-97 con una pedazo de debian 1.3 (creo... vamos q el kernel 2.0 era de lo ultimo  :Razz: )... Lo chungo y traumatico fue usar el dselect.... q tenias q instalar los paquetes uno a uno (y como son pocos)... y encima lo mas gore era el tema de las dependencias... vamos q creo q ese fue mi traume de juventud... aunque no se si me puse antes.... :S haciendo calculos, yo con 18 años lo tenia ya más superado eso.... :S

  Bueno... rapidamente pase a red-hat, y mandrake... lo mio fue una contra evolución... Pero hoy por hoy uso Debian (en mi pedacho de server de las golfas...) y Gentoo en mi ordenador de la habitación... el problema es q mi famili flipa cada vez q no consiguen netrar en Güindows y me tocan linux.... a lo q flipo yo más pq siempre q lo hacen me toca sufrir las consecuencias y arreglar lo q mefastidian  :Razz: 

----------

## Sparda

A ver que haga memoria..., la primera vez que oÃ­ hablar de Linux (mas o menos por el 97 o 9 :Cool:  fue a un colega que se acababa de comprar una revista de informatica. Me dijo que era un sistema operativo distinto del gÃ¼indous. En ese momento no me llamÃ³ la atenciÃ³n. 

Ya tirando por el 98 o 99 el gÃ¼ndous me dio otro pantallazo azul, y decidÃ­ que esa serÃ­a la Ãºltima, asi que me fui a buscar una revista que me trajera un linux de esos (que no tenia internez). Y tras mucho dudar pille una "Linux acutal", que traia una Red-Hat 6.0, aunque no tena muy claro si eso era Linux o un programa para el (aun recuerdo a mi familia persiguiendo dispuestos a apalearme por haberles quitado su guindous, que lo hice sin querer cargandome a la ligera la particiÃ³n, y luego le pille el gusto a la cosa, al final tuve que reintalar el guindous dichoso, pero con un espacio par Linux.. 

Desde entonces se me han aclarado bastantes cosas, aunque me faltan muchas por aprender, y he pasado por Red-Hat (que me gustÃ³ bastante hasta la  :Cool: , Mandrake (con la que no puedo pasar mÃ¡s de dos minutos), Suse (que nunca me acabÃ³ de convencer), y Debian este Ãºltimo aÃ±o, y aunque me gustÃ³ me sentÃ­a incÃ³modo, me daba la sensaciÃ³n de que todo era igaul y no progresaba nada..., entonces, y en contra de los consejos de un amigo debianita que me avisaba de la pesadilla y los horrores de la instalaciÃ³n de Gentoo decidÃ­ pasarme. Y la verdad es que estoy encantado, aparte del tiempo que se tarda, que tampoco es para tanto (incluso con un modem de 56k) la cosa va de maravilla, fina, fina, vamos que da gusto, y pienso tirarme algÃºn aÃ±ito con ella (o quizas para siempre).

Ummm..., espero no haber aburrido a nadie....

----------

## Sparda

Ejem..., Â¿Por que los ochos me salen como caritas sonrientes con gafas de sol????

----------

## Ateo

Mi primer distro fue Redhat 5.4 en los primeros meces de 1998. Empeze usar linux cuando comense mi estudios de redes (Cisco). Un amigo me sugirió que probara linux y me dio el disco de Redhat 5.4.

Desde ese tiempo, todos mis servidores eran linux. No fue hasta Junio del año pasado que empeze usar linux como mi workstation. Fue cuando encontre Gentoo que me intuciamé instalar linux para desacerme altodo de M$ Windows...

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Gentoo es mi primero distro.  Yo he usado Linux hasta dos meses.  Me gusta mucho Gentoo, y me gustan las ventajas de Linux.  Nunca voy a usar MS Windows otra vez.    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Justin

----------

## morfex

yo empeze a medianos del 99 kon una mandrake luego pase a red hat y finamente a gentoo que en mi modesta opinion es la mejor  :Smile: 

con ella realmente estoy aprendiendo mucho

----------

## darkpixel

Pues yo cuando empezé a trabajar de informatico en un periodico, allá por el año 1993, y fué porque necesitaba un servidor ftp de producción, y después de que un win 3.11 no pudiera hacer más de 2 conexiones ftp sin colgarse decidí investigar y encontre una cosa que se llamaba linux, y que aguantó las 25 sesiones ftp que probé en el, y desde entonces no uso otro sistema para esta clase de menesteres...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ackward

Me acuerdo muy claramente,  curso 93-94, primer año de carrera. La uni tenia una conexion a internet de 64Kbits y todo el mundo iba por ella (profesores, monitores, usuarios con cuentas de correo en el VMS). El centro de calculo tenia unos 386 con W311 con el winsock y habia un proxy web que utilizaban los monitores y profesores para dejar que la gente se conectara o no.

A un colega de tercero le vimos conectado a internet (en modo consola) y ahi empezo todo. Creo que no llegaba a ser ni linux 1.0 XD pero con los disketes root y boot, pasabas de windows, arrancabas y configurabas minimamente la red y te saltabas las pocas protecciones que habia para navegar con el lynx, y pasabas el tiempo con el irc y las news. Era una epoca que para bajarte algo por ftp, utilizabas unas pasarelas mail/ftp, enviabas un correo y te llegaba el fichero a lo largo de la semana uuencodeado XD

Mi primera distro como tal fue la slack 2.0 seguida de la 2.1, regalo de alguna revista. De RH recuerdo el cambio que fue la 5 con respecto a la 3 y la 4, y que las versiones 0 y 1 eran no usar XD 5.2, 6.2 etc... XD

Mi primera distro usable y contento con ella, ha sido y sigue siendo debian. La sigo utilizando para cosas de produccion o maquinas como el barebone del p2p que no tiene potencia ni memoria. 

Con gentoo llevo bastantes años y buscando mas control, exige su tiempo, cierta tolerancia a los fallos y a currarselo uno mismo.

----------

## i92guboj

Un hilo resucitado  :Razz: 

Yo empezaría con esto allá por el 95, quizás algo después o algo antes, no se. Usándolo como SO secundario, porque no tenía acceso a internet, ni en ni cuidad se conocía nada de esto por aquel tiempo. Mis únicas referencias eran las páginas man y los cuatro artículos de cuatro párrafos en revistas que ni siquiera estaban especializadas ni tienen el nivel de calidad de las de hoy día. El principio fue lento, doloroso, y difícil. La cosa cambió en mis tiempos de universidad, allá por el 99, y teniendo acceso a la red, en pocas semanas descarté por completo a mi otro SO, excepto para usar orcad y mathemática (5.0 en aquel tiempo, creo  :Razz:  ).

Además, tuve la suerte (o desgracia para algunos) de que en mi universidad, el conocimiento de sistemas operativos que no consistiesen en hacer click se tomaba muy en serio. Estábamos todo el día usando varios tipos de unix'es y lo primero a lo que nos veiamos forzados era a instalar una distro linux de nuestra elección en nuestro pc personal, porque todas las prácticas de programación (excepto las de físicica que eran en visual basic) se hacían sobre un entorno posix. Nada de visual studio ni chorradas.

Incluso teníamos talleres de shell scripting  :Wink: 

Desde principio del 2000, uso linux de forma exclusiva para todo lo mío. Y desde el 2004, Gentoo. Claro que aún tengo que mantener contacto con otros SO por cuestiones de trabajo.

----------

## abecedarix

Hm, yo llevo bastante menos tiempo con Linux que la media del hilo. Empecé casi dos años con Kubuntu en un Athlon Thunderbird que ya tenía su tiempo. Por ello, tras las Navidades de 2006-2007 me compré un nuevo ordenador, un C2D con un chipset i965 con un conector JMicron SATA o IDE del CD o del disco duro (no me acuerdo ya), que la Ubuntu de aquel entonces no soportaba (sólo os kernels nuevos lo soportaban), así que tuve que usar una beta. Pero en una de esas actualizaciones, metieron NetworkManager que me fastidió la conexión WiFi, además de problemas con el mismo driver de la antena WiFi (rt73). Como entonces tenía tiempo y el liveCD de Gentoo (había leído) arrancaba sin el problema del JMicron con la opción del kernel al arranque 'all-generic-ide', decidí lanzarme y probarla, a pesar de una instalación manual fallida, otra con el instalador gráfico también fallida y otras dos con el instalador por consola. Al final conseguí instalarla desde stage3, y no me he arrepentido en absoluto. Para mayor masoquismo, acabé desinstalándola para instalarla en 64 bits   :Laughing:   Tengo por ahí el WinXP en dual-boot, pero ya hace meses que no lo uso, Wine ha avanzado bastante.

----------

## Noss

Yo empecé con esto de los ordenadores cuando tenía 8 añitos con mi flamante MSX, (ahora tengo 30 años) por esa época ya hacía mis pinitos con su sistema operativo que era un basic, creandome jueguiillos y similares.. 

Recuerdo que un día un amigo de vicio, me enseñó lo que era modem de esos antigos de 9600bps xDD... Pues nos metíamos en BBS spañolas como gorth BBS tambien en fedonet etc etc... Y ahí fué donde me ví lo que era linux y de donde me bajé mi primera distro.... Por cierto un pastón en llamada, ya que era una llamada local para conectar a la BBS y por aquella época se cobraban. La primera distro que probé fué una slackware si no recuerdo mal, tambien pasé por Red Hat.... La verdad que todo esto lo estoy diciendo tirando mucho de memoria, porque la pregunta es casi como cuál fué tu primera relación sexual? Yo por lo menos no me acuerdo... se que la mayoría se acordará pero yo tengo mala memoria

un saludo

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo empecé con esto de los ordenadores cuando tenía 8 añitos con mi flamante MSX, (ahora tengo 30 años) por esa época ya hacía mis pinitos con su sistema operativo que era un basic, creandome jueguiillos y similares.. 
> 
> 

 

Justo con el mismo que empece yo, aquel maravilloso MSX que me regalaron por mi primera comunion... que la verdad no se con cuantos años se hace (ahora tengo 29... 30 a finales de año, joder que viejo) recuerdo que tambien enredaba con el basic, principalmente copiando las lineas de codigo de unas revistas que vendian con jueguecillos.

En linux tarde bastante mas... desde la fecha de registro en el foro mas o menos, antes habia probado otras distribuciones (si no recuerdo mal la primera fue una debian potato) pero la verdad que las instalaba las tenia unas semanas y las borraba porque no las utilizaba... mi sistema principal era win.

Salu2.

----------

## achaw

Yo soy de los "nuevos" en esto, de echo diria que soy bastante nuevo en la informatica ya que la conoci y me apasione de grande...hace 6 o 7 años y tengo 26  :Very Happy: . En cuanto a GNU/Linux, lo conoci hace 3 años, de pura curiosidad y tratando de adoptar la filosofia de codigo abierto que tanto me gusta. El gran culpable, fue Firefox, lo conoci en Win, lei...libre...codigo abierto...que es eso?  :Smile:  El paso siguiente fue llenar mi Win de soft _Open Source, y no me alcanzo. Empeze a leer sobre "la madre" del OS y me interese, y comenze a experimentar. Me baje Slack, va, pedi que me lo bajaran ya que disponia de 56k. Me propuse instalarlo, costo...pero lo logre. Con el tiempo me empezo a facinar la idea de personalizar absolutamente mi SO y me enamore  :Smile: . No me canse de Slack, pero no tenia mucho tiempo para dedicarle, asi que intente con Ubuntu...dure una semana, mi cabeza ya estaba fijada en Gentoo. Aca estoy, llegue a prescindir de Win, cuando se me fueron las ganas de jugar, pero hace poco volvieron, y wine esta demasiado verde para mi gusto al igual que no consigo juegos que me convenzan por estos lares.

En fin, mi historia es reciente, pero fructifera, y espero que siga asi.

Saludos

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> Un hilo resucitado

 

Ya me preguntaba de dónde habían salido tanta gentooza xD xD... 

Yo comencé con Linux muy pero muy recientemente... No hace más de unos 16 meses cuando casi cumplía 15 añitos xD   :Very Happy: 

Es una historia muy trágica porque todo empezó cuando vi en un foro unas capturas de BioWindows y quise instalarlo pero no me alcanzaba ni la RAM ni el procesador.. jaja  :Sad:  Recurrí a WindowsUE como alternativa... Desde entonces me volví "adicto" a formatear el disco duro... Conocí Ubuntu en una entrada de un blog que decía "Has que tu XP se parezca a Ubuntu", ¿Una distribución Debian? ¿Qué es Debian?...  Como muchos acá, tenía Windows preinstalado en el cerebro: "Linux es una copia barata", "Linux es lento (en realidad lo eran las computadoras de la primaria xD)" y lo que me impulsó a no meter de nuevo el uE fue: (como todo novato) Beryl... (Ahora pago por no ver girar ese maldito cubo xD)... 

Luego inicié la búsqueda de la distro perfecta (cómo antes lo hice con los navegadores, y al final teminé con ninguno xD)

Ubuntu, Debian, SuSE, Gentoo, Debian, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Debian, SuSE, Ubuntu, Dreamlinux, Elive, Debian, Gentoo, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Elive... Mi pobre disco duroo!!... En ese tiempo no era capaz de controlar Debian, así que regresaba a Ubuntu a cada momento, o a otro Debian-like más amistosa... Al final terminé con Gentoo, (luego de tratar de instalarlo unas 20 veces al fui capaz de abrir un post desde mi nuevo SO  :Smile:  )

De momento Gentoo es sólo 20GB en mi disco duro, aún sigo siendo adicto a formatear, pero ahora BSD's... Espero que algún día tengamos Gentoo/FBSD, que los Ports no me gustan naaada.  :Razz: ... Ahora mismo estoy instalando pkgsrc en Solaris; y pensar que hace poco más de una año desperdicié 3 CDs para quemar la ISO de WindowsUE, (Mi primer formateo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ) Este hilo me hace sonreir  :Smile: 

Saludooooss gentooza! xDxXD

----------

## nandelbosc

Pues un dia me encontré un amigo con un portàtil con pantallas negras... me pico la curiosidad.

Al cabo de una semana tenia arranque dual Windows 2000/Suse 8.0

Al cabo de un par de meses, tenia un PIII@633 corriendo una web y ftp con slackware.

Estuve cerca de un año jugando con distros y petando configuraciones   :Embarassed:  ...

... hasta que encontré GENTOO   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Desde hace mas de 3 años y medio que no lo dejo (excepto alguna instalacion rápida de ubuntu para algun conocido), y no quiero hacer-lo nunca! 

I LOVE GENTOO!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## inconexo

No hay derecho! he hecho cuentas y tengo ya una edad considerable y soy un carca de la informatica a mis 29 años

A ver... empece alla por el 92, con 16 añitos, y un Atari 520 ste, una autentica maravilla de maquina que aun conservo. Mis colegas venian a casa para flipar con los juegos que, en comparacion, se veian ridiculos en los Amdstrad CPC y PC EGA de la epoca. Las scene estaba de moda, y demos y trackers me enseñaron que se podia crear con un ordenador. No habia internet... solo BBSs, que tiraban con un modem de 2800bps.

Despues me pase a PC, 486 DX2 66Mhz. 8Megas. Como MS-Dos/Win3.11 me parecia ridiculo, y siguiendo mi inconformismo, me instale Os/2. Por aquel entonces pensabamos que el Doom era un juego que jamas podria superarse y empezaban a aparecer los .mp3, pero necesitabas un Pentium 100 para que fuera bien. No habia P2P, y los programas se descargaban pasando noches en FTPs de Warez :)

Ya le tenia el ojo echado a Linux, y con mi entrada en la universidad pude descargarme una slack, con 18 disquetes de 1.44Megas. Despues Debian, aunque la que mas me gustaba era RedHat 4.2. Despues llego RedHat 5.1, 6.2 y 7, con una version de SGI que ya incorporaba como sistema de ficheros el XFS. Por aquel entonces tuve un escarceo con Turbolinux, tambien basada en .rpm.Despues RedHat saco la version Enterprise, y habia que cambiar... y llego a mis manos gentoo 2004.1... y hasta hoy no he encontrado otro sistema operativo o distribucion a la altura

Hoy en dia trabajo como programador y administrador de redes... pero sigo teniendo mi Atari 520 ste y algun otro capricho, como una Atari Lynx y un Atari Falcon (un 68030, que algun dia probaremos con un linux)

Saludos!

----------

## johpunk

yo empeze a usar linux en julio del 2006 que fecha exactamente no lo se pero les puedo contar que mi primera distro fue knoppix la cual me gusto luego cambie a suse 10.1 que no me gusto para nada luego salte a fedora core 5 me gusto pero despues se puso problematica de ahy intente usar ubuntu 6.06 que solo duro instalado en mi pc 15 minutos xD luego cai en debian que hasta el sol de hoy la uso tambien probe archlinux un tiempo y es muy buena disro y liviana y ahora pues por utlimo estoy con gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno soy uno mas de los de 30 años por estos lares... Somos varios los viejos, eh?   :Very Happy: 

En 1996 empecé a trabajar como ayudante del administrador de la red de la universidad en donde estudiaba. Para que pague el derecho de piso me dijeron: "Ves eso? Es un router, leí en un paper que hay algo nuevo que se llama masquerading para distribuir internet con un solo número de IP, implementa masquerading sobre el router y el trabajo es tuyo"

El router era un pentium 1 de 133mhz, ip puro, masquerading era lo que hoy en día se generalizó como NAT, iptables (ipchains) estaba en pañales,  el susodicho router corría redhat (5.algo si no recuerdo mal) y no tenía entorno gráfico, obviamente...

15 dias estuve dandome la cabeza contra la pared hasta que conseguí poner a andar el dichoso ip masquerading. Esa fué mi primera incursión en linux, desde entonces, he venido probando diferentes distribuciones al igual que todo el mundo, cada vez mas linux y menos Ms. Desde hace por lo menos 5 años linux es mi unico sistema operativo.

Salud!

PD: Bump!

----------

## gsardou

Bueno, yo soy un poquito más joven (27 años)   :Laughing: 

Empecé en esto de la informática a los 7 años con un Commodore64. En el 92; tuve mi primera pc (con mis 12 tiernos añitos)

Sufrí mucho el paso del MSDOS al win95 (amaba la consola, que me parecía rapida y más eficiente en mi 386DX).

Alrededor del año 2000, instalé mi primera Mandrake (bajé los 3 cds con mi modem de 56k).

Luego vino Debian (Woody, Sarge y al final Sid). En todos los casos siempre me faltaba algo para sentirme cómodo.

En 2004 probe Gentoo (la instalé solito con el handbook reducido) y ya no cambié más.

A lo largo de estos años con gentoo, pasé por varias maquinas, muchisimas instalaciones desde cero (no puedo creer la capacidad que tenía para romper el sistema). Pasé por etapas obsesivas (que si agrego -O2, -O3, -fmath; etc, etc), etapas de vagancia (si, ya se que desinstalé python, y que el ABI cambió, y que borré el arbol de portage; pero si arranca... ¿para que tocarlo?).

El hito más importante como linuxero lo viví hace un año, cuando conocí por primera vez (de cuerpo presente) a un linuxero como yo.

Desde entonces, cada día que pasa escucho más y más comentarios sobre linux; e incluso sobre Gentoo. Y cada vez conosco a más gente que lo usa.  :Wink: 

Trabajo en la administración pública; estamos migrando todo a GNU/Linux... ¿quien sabe? Quizas algún día pueda hablar tranquilamente del tema en cualquier foro; y pasar de ser un geek a un usuario sencillito y común como lo fui alguna vez....

----------

## ekz

Yo soy más joven que eso aún: 20 años   :Shocked: 

Jeje, yo conocí linux gracias a un programa de televisión que hablaba de computación en general (lo daban en UCV-TV, los colegas de chile quizás lo hayan visto también), de ahí me picó el bichito de la curiosidad y gracias a un amigo (su padre es informático) me conseguí los 3 CDs de Mandrake, esto en el año 2004 (17 años)... Yo ya tenía amplios conocimientos de computación y para aumentar el rendimiento de mi Windows 2k, había modificado una opción que desactivaba para siempre el redimensionado de la partición de windows (según la ayuda hacer eso aumentaba el rendimiento   :Rolling Eyes: ). Cuento corto: cargarme el windows por la fuerza, así que tuve que instalar los dos SOs a la vez.

No me cansaba de explorar la infinidad de opciones que traía KDE, podía cambiar de lugar los botones de la barra de títulos, agregar transparencias a los menús, al panel, venían unos wallpapers muy buenos (una K plateada inclinada sobre el suelo era mi preferido) y hasta con juegos venía incluído, ni comparado con el windows 98/2k que ni siquiera podía reproducir Mp3s una vez instalado...

Pero una vez (aprox 6 meses después) haciendo unos trabajos forenses con mi disco duro me pasé a cargar mi querido mandrake   :Crying or Very sad: 

Luego me dí un descanzo, ya que ese año (2005) debía preparar la prueba de ingreso a la universidad. Cuando me fui a matricular a la universidad, el comité de bienvenida de mi carrera, le obsequiaba a cada alumno un CD de Ubuntu (breezy badger), por lo que revivió mi deseo y esa misma tarde lo instalé en mi PC (de pasada cargándome el windows nuevamente   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Sólo lo usaba de vez en cuando, hasta que un gran día para mí con unos ahorros compramos un PC exclusivo para mi uso (ya saben, la excusa de la universidad   :Twisted Evil:  ), cuando supe que me pondrían internet, decidí instalar un linux en mi PC pero usarlo como se debía, para todos los usos que un PC podía tener.. así que comencé con la búsqueda de la distro adecuada para mí, buscando y buscando, llego al sitio de gentoo, la sección de screenshots y   :Shocked:  me enamoré inmediatamente, yo quería ese linux.

Bajé los 2 CDs, inserto el de instalación: una bienvenida en inglés y un prompt esperando mis instrucciones   :Shocked:   :Exclamation:  No sabía en que me había metido

Y aquí me tienen  :Very Happy: , sin cambiar gentoo por ninguna otra distro... creo que ya cumpliré 2 años seguidos usando gentoo.

Saludos y gracias a ustedes también por hacer la comunidad de gentoo tan buena como es.

----------

## hfernando

uuu yo soi el mas joven de todos ustedes, yo tengo 17 

haber empeze hace unos 2 años  o un poco mas, andaba en busqueda que algo que le sacara el probecho a mi pentium III pero nada, la solucion era formatear unas 2 veces al mes porq windows se ponia muy lento. 

la primera distribucion que probe fue mandrake no me acuerdo de la vercion. inmediatamente quede sorprendido y con ganas de saber mas. supe que las distros linux estaban basadas en unix y que cada una tenia una caracteristica que la haca especial. 

las probe todas : ubuntu , debian , opensuse , fedora , mandriva, slackware y la mas inportante archlinux cada una la debo aber instalado 20 veces minimo. 

la unica que no toque fue gentoo porque en los foro se ablaba mucho del gran tiempo de compilacion, de los programas con grandes procesadores...  el mio que era muy umilde haciq me freno eso. 

con archlinux dure unos cuantos meses y se quemo mi pc. 

saque mis ahorros y estaba serca mi cumpleaños acique me compre un pc nuevo : core2duo etc,,, un buen pc.

y lo primero que hice fue instalar gentoo. lo primero. (el computador lo arme yo pieza por pieza.)

desde hay e instalado gentoo una 5 veces y compilado un kernel como 20. y estoi muy feliz y no me cambio por nada. 

eso seria. 

saludos.

pd: como supe que existia linux, es un misterio , supongo que el destino   :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## demostenes

¿Y vosotros os consideráis viejos con treinta y pocos años? ¡Mandagüevos!

Pues yo soy de los viejos viejos, casi matusalénico... 

Empecé allá por el 1993 instalando en un 386 desde disquetes y gracias a que un amigo que trabaja para Telefónica se la bajó en el trabajo. La primera vez que probé me cargué el MBR y entre otro amigo y yo estuvimos como un día (24 horas) para resolver el problema... luego, al poco, aprendí eso de  "fdisk /mbr" para recuperarlo.

Todavía conservo los primeros CD de Infomagic que compré: de Diciembre de 1994 y de septiembre 1996. ¡Algún día tendré todo un capital ahí....   :Wink: 

Creo que he probado todas las distribuciones, aunque la que menos me ha gustado ha sido Mandrake. Siempre he sido fan de Debian (todos mis amigos me encargaban el pegarme con el dselect) hasta que hace ya algunos años probé Gentoo. Desde entonces (no sé datar la fecha exacta, cuatro o cinco años al menos) siempre he usado Gentoo, aunque a los amigos les recomiendo Ubuntu y yo mismo la uso en el portátil, aunque el servidor es Gentoo a tope... ¡y por muchos años!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que levante la mano el que nunca instaló Mandrake para probar! (O de como un nombre llamativo atrae usuarios   :Very Happy: )

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que levante la mano el que nunca instaló Mandrake para probar! (O de como un nombre llamativo atrae usuarios  )
> 
> Salud!

 

 :Embarassed:  Pero igual "Gentoo" es un nombre muy llamativo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cereza

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Que levante la mano el que nunca instaló Mandrake para probar! (O de como un nombre llamativo atrae usuarios  :D)
> 
> Salud! 
> 
>  :oops: Pero igual "Gentoo" es un nombre muy llamativo.  :D

 

Gentoo es el nombre en inglés de una raza de pingüinos, curiosamente los más rapidos bajo el agua, pero por fuera andan igual de torpe y gracioso que todos :P

A mi me gusta más el nombre en castellano, pingüinos papua... Uh... Papua Linux, mola :)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pygoscelis papua para ser mas exacto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygoscelis_papua

Salud!

PD: @Cereza, me encantó tu avatar!   :Very Happy:  (Y me acabas de dar una idea, abro un hilo nuevo)

----------

## luisx

bueno yo no soy tan viejo tengo 19 años y mi primer pc lo consegui en el 2000 iba en 6to año de primaria, no sabia ni papas de lo que era un pc, asi dure con win hasta los 16 años y ya estaba harto de windows , no tenia internet, un dia compre una revista de linux users creo y traia red hat , el chiste que el disco estaba dañado no lo pude instalar pero si lei la revista y el sitema se veia muy bueno. lo que hice fue ir a in ciber a buscar informacion sobre "linux" primero me informe bien y empece a bajar distros , empece con suse no me gusto para nada, despues ubuntu dure un tiempo con el (pero sin internet) despues un tiempo debian, lueog regrese a ubuntu y ya tenia internet de hay probe slack, freebsd, mac os x, y al ultimo hace un año me quede con gentoo, y de hay no me cambio por nada, ahora ya no tengo el pentium III , tengo un p4  :Sad:  y un pc regular. 

todavia uso win para algunas tareas de la universidad, pero siempre que puedo uso mi gentoo y solo para pocas cosas uso el mentado win.

Saludos

----------

## sirope

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> uuu yo soi el mas joven de todos ustedes, yo tengo 17 

 

Jajaaaaaa!! Te gané porque tengo 16 y con Linux comencé a los 14   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

También eres adicto a formateeaaarr!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Con lo del nombre.... Yo instalé Gentoo por el nombre xD

----------

## hfernando

jeje si soy todo un adicto a formatear como tengo home en otra particion nada me detiene. 

yo creo que la principal razon por la que probe gentoo, fue como por desafio,, si porque como ya sabran en muchos foros se abla de que gentoo es muy dificil de instalar, que demora mucho, bla bla bla,,, que no vale la pena que es mejor un debian. 

pero hay entrar mis ganas de formatear    :Very Happy:    y probar todas las distros.

ya no me cambio.

 *Quote:*   

> ajaaaaaa!! Te gané porque tengo 16 y con Linux comencé a los 14   

 

si los cumpli hace muy poco,, 

pero yo tambian empece como a los 14.

 *Quote:*   

> todavia uso win para algunas tareas de la universidad, pero siempre que puedo uso mi gentoo y solo para pocas cosas uso el mentado win. 

 

me da arta rabia que ayan situaciones que te abligen a usar win..

o indirectamente como wine etc... 

saludos,

----------

## Coghan

Guau, a esto si que se le llama hacer memoria.

Por mi lado empecé allá por finales del siglo pasado, concretamente en 1994, en mi empresa nos tocaba cambiar de i386 a i586 los odenadores, de un entorno msdos puro y empezar a utilizar entornos de ventanas para la nueva aplicación de gestión. También empezamos a poner internet y por esto me dio por hacer un pequeño curso de estos que regalan para empleados sobre nuevas tecnologías. Aquí fue donde conocí al gurú que me enseñó mi primera RedHat 5.2, desde aquí y a base de revistas que estaban empezando en su momento fui avanzando a las versiones posteriores luego a SuSe, Mandrake y al final me quedé con Debían donde me quedé varios años hasta que en 2004 conocí Gentoo, desde entonces no uso otro sistema operativo en mis equipos personales. En relación a servidores tengo una mezcla, aún mantengo varios con Debían y otros pocos con Gentoo.

----------

## diegoto

Creo que hay historias mucho mejores que la mia aca pero bueno, yo comence en el 99, cuando tenia 15 años, con Redhat 5.x, y luego segui con Mandrake de una revista de Users, y despues mi viejo me regalo SUSE 6.3 en caja con manuales y todos, eran como 6 CD's todavía lo tengo enterito. Luego me fui a Slackware 7 si mal no recuerdo y estuve hasta Slackware 10, y me pase a Gentoo.

RedHat 5.x -> Mandrake 2000 -> Suse 6.3 -> Slackware 7 -> Gentoo 2006.0 o .1 -> Gentoo (emerge --sync) 15 de abril

Saludos

----------

